# 120x40x50 OW



## WIgLeS (May 16, 2006)

*Aquarium:*120x40x50 OW 240 Lts
*Lighting:*2x150w HQI +2x58w T5
*Substrate:*Penac W i P, Touramiline BC, Clear Super, Bacter 100,Power sand,Amazonia,
*Ferts & CO2:*Bright K,Green bacter,step 2,eca,+co2 system (bottle 3kg)
*Filtration:*2xFluval 205
*Plants:*
Microzorium pteropus
Vesicularia dubyana 
eleocharis acicularis
eleocharis vivipara
glossostigma elatinoides
Riccia fluitans
rotala green
Micranthemum umbrosum
rotala indica
Nymphaea lotus 
Heteranthera zosterifolia
vallisneria nana
*Animal:*
Hemigrammus rhodostomus
Mikrogeophagus ramirezi
Cardina japonica
Otocinclus affinis
cardina sp.


----------



## billb1 (May 29, 2009)

Beautiful. Well done. I like the lotus with it's floating leaves in your scape


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Very natural and peaceful looking tank. 

Great effort!!


----------



## Emerica88 (Jun 1, 2008)

Amazing good work


----------

